# صفات الزوج والزوجة الناجحة او الفاشلة



## staregypt (28 سبتمبر 2011)

عشر وصفات لزوج ناجح واخرى لزوجة ناجحة
* د. عادل صادق
الزوج الناجح
.............................
1_ ان ينجح في ان يبث مشاعر الامان الحقيقية لدى زوجته.
ن يرى الزواج كعلاقة مقدسة , علاقة ابدية خالدة , تطمئن المرأة في حياتها مع رجل يقدس الزواج .
................................
2- ان يكون مصدر قوته الحقيقية هو صدقه , الرجل الصادق هو رجل قوي . صادق مع نفسه , صادق مع الناس , صادق مع زوجته 
.......................................
3- ان يكون قادراً على تحمل المسئولية , مسئولية الحياة , مسئوليته عن نفسه وعن زوجته واسرته 
.........................................
4- الزوج الناجح هو رجل ناجح في عمله , يعتز بعمله ويتقنه ويقبل عليه بحب , ويحاول ان يبدع فيه ويطور نفسه ويؤكد ذاته ويحقق طموحاته
.......................................................
5_ ام يكون بناؤه الاخلاقي سليماً , يعكسه ضمير نظيف وينبع من نفس طيبة خيرة هي المصدر للقيم الاخلاقية الانسانية العظيمة . فهو شريف , امين , عطوف , متسامح , نبيل , متواضع , وينعكس هذه على حياته 
..........................................................
6- ان يتمتع بالثبات الانفعالي , فلا يندفع غاضباً ثائراً لأبسط الامور , ويفقد السيطرة على اعصابه , وسلوكه وينهار ويصدر عنه كلام غير منطقي والفاظ سيئة .
................................................................
7- الرجولة الحقة هي التي تجعل المراة تشعر بانوثتها الحقة والانوثة الحقة لا تظهر في ظل رجولة مهزوزة او منقوصة . والمراة لا تشعر بذاتها الحقيقية -ذاتها الانثوية - الا مع رجل حقيقي , اي قوته وشجاعته وقدرته على الاحتواء , وغيرته الموضوعية 
......................................................................
8- ان يحافظ على التوازن بين الرومانسية والواقعية , وبين الخيال والحقيقة .المرأة تطمئن للرجل المتوازن وتفتن بالرجل المتكامل وتتعلق بالرجل الحي المتحرك النشط القوي الشجاع الحالم الرقيق .مزيج من الرجولة الحقة 
..................................................
9- ان يكون حازما , عادلا , راعيا , قائدا , المرأة السوية تسلم القيادة لزوجها والقائد الناجح لابد ان يكون حازما حازما بلا قسوة وبلا عنف . 
....................................................
الزوج الفاشل 
...................
هو رجل لا يقدس الزواج
هو رجل فاشل بوجه عام في امور كثيرة من حياته , عمله , علاقاته الاجتماعية .
هورجل انهزامي انسحابي , ينزلق بسرعة في مهاوي اليأس , يفتقد روح المرح . ضعيف الهمة , قليل الحركة .
سريع الانفعال والغضب , فاقد السيطرة , ينهار ازاء المواقف الصعبة .
كاذب وكذبه لضعفه , وعدم ثقته بنفسه .
مفتقد لروح القيادة متهاون غير حازم , ويقبل سيطرة الغير عليه
مفتقد لمشاعر الخير والحس الانساني : متعال , مغرور , نرجسي , عدواني , قاس .
ينزلق اخلاقيا بسهولة , غير امين .
لا يحرك مشاعر الانوثة عند امرأته , تفتقد معه الاحساس بذاتها الحقة , وتفتقد معه مشاعر الامان .
يسيطر عليه الشك , غيرته مرضية نابعة من حبه للامتلاك وضعفه الداخلي .
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الزوجة الناجحة
.....................
1-انها لا تتزوج الا من رجل تحبه يحرك ويطلق نوازعها الانثوية الى اقصى درجاتها وتتأكد هذه النوازع معه وبرجولته وهي امراة مثلما تعتز بانوثتها فهي تعي ايضا دورها الانثوي في الحياة ومع رجل وكأم
......................
2- هي زوجة قادرة على احتواء الزوج بالحنان والاهتمام فهي بحسها الانثوي تدرك احتياجات الرجل , فهي تعرف بفطرتها وبساطتها ان الرجل جزءاً كالطفل يحتاج الى ام , وبه جزء ناضج واع منطقي يحتاج الى امرأة 
........................
3-تعيش احلامه وانتصاراته وامجاده حتى وان كانت هي الشاهدة الوحيدة عليها ,تعيش حياته واهتماماته وعمله لحظة بلحظة . ولا تفارقه لحظة .
الحب هو حياتها , وزوجها هو محور حياتها , واسرتها هي مملكتها .
......................
4-هي زوجة ثرية العقل غنية الروح . تعيش حياة الفهم بفهم يدفعها الى الانفتاح على الكون. فتفهم من امور الحياة واحوال الدنيا ما يجعلها مثقفة متفتحة فاهمة متعقلة عذبة الحديث , مقنعة المنطق , مؤثرة بافكارها وروحها .
...................
5-تدرك ان نفوذها وتاثيرها لا يكمن في جمالها الخارجي وزينة جسدها الشكلية , وانما يكمن في جمال عقلها ورونق روحها .
.................
6-ان تكون غيرتها نابعة من حبها بهدف الحفاظ على حبها وزوجها الذي تثق به ,
.....................
7-اخلاصها ووفاؤها ليس محلاً لنقاش او تأكيد والا اصبحت الامور كلها عبثية . من خلال سلوكها الاجتماعي المتوازن الراقي الذي يعكس حكمتها وتوازنها النفسي وثقتها بنفسها وعدم احتياجها لكلمات الاطراء وعبارات المديح 
.......................
8-انها مصدر الحياة ومصدر الاستمرار ومصدر الاستقرار , وانها هي القائد من الداخل , من الباطن وان مصدر قوتها هو الحب والاحتواء والفهم والعي والذكاء . الذكاء الانثوي الفطري 
..............
9-ان تستند حياتها كلها الى قاعدة اخلاقية , تتمثل فيها كل القيم الرفيعة من صدق وامانة وتواضع وتسامح ينعكس في سلوكها العام وحياتها الزوجية
ان تكون تقية مؤمنة , لا خير في امرأة لا تعرف ربها ولا اطمئنان مع زوجة لا ترعى حدود خالقها .
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الزوجة الفاشلة
......................
ان تكون عاجزة عن الحب .
ان تدخل فبي منافسة مع الرجل .
ان تكون عدائية متسلطة .
ان تكون تافهة العقل .
ان تفتقد لمشاعر الانتماء الى البيت ويصبح زوجها على هامش حياتها .
ان تتمتع بالاستهتار والسطحية والمبالغة والاهتمام بالمظهر الذي يكشف عن جوهر ضحل .
ان تكون قاعدتها الاخلاقية مثقوبة , فتهدر القيم وخاصة المتعلقة بالولاء والالتزام والاخلاص في الحياة الزوجية .
انتكون غير متوازنة نفسيا فتتذبذب انفعالاتها وتتارجخ ثقتها بنفسها , فتندفع نحو حماقات ومهاترات لتأكيد الذات والدفاع عن النفس ضد اعتداءات وهمية وبذا تتسم حياتها بالعنف . والعداوة والشك وسوء الظن .
ان تفتقد لمشاعر القدسية , قدسية الانسان , قدسية العلاقة الانسانية , الصداقة , الحب , الزواج , الامومة , وهذا يجعلها تتناول الامور الجادة تناولاً سهلاً رخيصاً يفتقد للبراءة والطهارة .
انتتمتع بالغرور والانانية والنرجسية , فلا تعطي ولا تذوب , وانما تصبح طرفا شاذا وناشزاً في علاقة اساسها العطاء والذوبان وهي العلاقة الزوجية .
منقول باختصار


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم ورااائع جدا
شكراا . الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## staregypt (28 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم ورااائع جدا
> شكراا . الرب يفرح قلبك​



الشكر ليك لمرورك:ab4:


----------



## كرستينا كركر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*جمييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## staregypt (29 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *جمييييييييييييييييييييل جدا​​*



:big35::36_3_15::01F577~130::01FDAB~189:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدااا
مرسي ليكي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## staregypt (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل
:146ec::01F577~130::ab4::smil11:


----------

